
On creating a user driven social media 'safe space' - TheMightyLlama
https://gist.github.com/TheMightyLlama/bb77a05d3dde4da2511426e34279e7d6
======
TheMightyLlama
OP here, and first timer. This post was off the back of some thinking I've
been doing about the arbitrary nature of community guidelines enforcement
we've seen on some platforms recently. A comment by mr__y was the catalyst for
me posting my thoughts so far.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21461013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21461013)

The idea was to provide a solution which would separate the administration of
the platform and the administration of the content. The former would be done
by the company and the latter by the users with minimal oversight by employees
of the company.

This certainly needs more work, but at least I've offered up a solution for
criticism.

